# Colorado Springs



## Kal (Oct 9, 2014)

From Pueblo Co to Colorado Springs with no rides and today had to walk in the rain but I made it. Does any one know of a good place to squat?


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bet that was a nice walk though! Sometimes best mode of travel. Lots of camping around there and cheap lodging if you roll that way. Easy to get smoked up as well if you roll that way too


----------



## scummy1990 (Oct 10, 2014)

Do u have any cash I know places that cost very little


----------



## Kal (Oct 10, 2014)

No but I found a Labor Ready so I hope to have some cash soon.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 18, 2014)

How ya making out in the springs, work and all and places to crash


----------



## Dameon (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't work at labor ready. That's just terrible. Do something you can have a little pride in, like flying a sign. Anything is better than getting used and ripped off by day labor.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 18, 2014)

If you use the search here on StP and use the "search by member" option, you can search my posts about Colorado Springs and a pretty cool camping spot I found a little ways out of town


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 18, 2014)

I'd link you but I'm on my cell


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 18, 2014)

Aye I agree dameon. Not saying I won't again but they really have no human concern for you. Being that you kind of need a bank account for some if you don't keep an eye out they can fuck you on paychecks


----------



## Kal (Oct 20, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> How ya making out in the springs, work and all and places to crash





Tatanka said:


> How ya making out in the springs, work and all and places to crash


Not much going on in the way of work, and I'm camping all over the place


----------



## Mankini (Dec 8, 2014)

I've lived there 3 times and used that Labor Ready, which sucks. If you don't have a car its very hard to get a job in the Springs. There is good camping in a large city park near East Library. I forget the name of it but its huge and easily findable on google maps. Best advice? Get tha fuck out of the Springs. It's near worthless. Hitch west; the ski towns Leadville, Breck, Vail, etc are much better.


----------



## Kal (Dec 8, 2014)

voodoochile76 said:


> I've lived there 3 times and used that Labor Ready, which sucks. If you don't have a car its very hard to get a job in the Springs. There is good camping in a large city park near East Library. I forget the name of it but its huge and easily findable on google maps. Best advice? Get tha fuck out of the Springs. It's near worthless. Hitch west; the ski towns Leadville, Breck, Vail, etc are much better.


I agree Springs sucks so I hopped a train back to Pueblo then hopped another train to Denver which sucks the took a bus to Boulder which isn't to bad it doesn't suck like Springs and Denver. Was thinking about hitching to Wyoming and then to Montana but might wait until spring.


----------

